# Costume Design Template?



## Aurag2 (Sep 21, 2010)

Ive looked everywhere and need a simple outline of the human body to draw my outfit designs out on. One male and one female. Preferable front and back. Anyone have one?


----------



## Cosmus (Sep 23, 2010)

Why not make your own template?


----------

